# Can coversure provide quotes for Tyre Fitting insurance?



## Diaspora (Apr 19, 2010)

Yup, basically what I said in the title... looking for insurance for a Tyre shop.

Thanks!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Should be able to sort you out. Are you looking for a Combined Motor Trade policy?

Give the office a ring on 0800 308 1408 or 01793 978051 and we will take some details and see what we can do. :thumb:

Mention you are on DW.

Cheers


----------

